# My Custom 150 Gallon Freswater Tank



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

*My Custom 150 Gallon Freshwater Tank*

Since I'm new here.............Thought I'd share some pictures of my prized 150 Gallon freshwater aquarium. 


150 Gallon Custom CTC Aquarium
Drilled Supply & Return Bulkheads
Starphire glass 3-sides
Fluval FX6 Canister filter
Turbo-Twist 6x UV sterilizer
UV Sterilizer Flow meter
Return Water Flow Meter
Current LED TrueLumen Pro Lighting- Diamond White
Current Single Ramp Timer - Light on/Off 15 Minute Fade
Feed Timer
Custom Oak Stand
Oak trim DYI
Surface skimmer

Here's some quick pictures of the tank and the plumbing, etc.........


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Does CTC stand for coast to coast, overflow?


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

susankat said:


> Nice


Thanks! 




chenowethpm said:


> Does CTC stand for coast to coast, overflow?


Yes, Coast to Coast Custom Aquariums.
No overflow....drilled bulkheads for supply & return plumbing. 

No chance of going back to a wet/dry so saw no need in getting it made that way....... I like a quality canister filter much better. Zero noise a big benefit among others. 

I do use a skimmer with my setup to remove any surface scum.....


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

welcome.thats a very nice tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Loooove it!
I have that UV sterilizer, I love it


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

That is beautiful. I love the amethyst cavern. (please send it to me, LOL)


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice Job, very impressive.....


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks all for the kind comments.......I can watch and admire the tank for hours. 
It's very relaxing and gives a feeling of pride. 

btw - The Amethyst Geode is about 68Lbs and stands 24" tall. 
Great addition and creates a lot of conversation. *w3


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Forgot I had these pictures......
This is a shot of my 150 Gallon right before CTC shipped it to me, after they built it. 
Also my 10 gallon Nano tank.

If you ever need/want a custom build tank I highly recommend them....little expensive but they are a top notch company. No cutting corners...


----------

